# Why some modern Christians preach a different gospel?



## HobieYaker (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey folks,
I find myself of wondering why some modern Christians preach a different gospel that Paul did in the bible. The bible leads me to believe that there is ONLY one gospel. In fact, the Apostle Paul warned the Galatians against this.



> I am astonished that you are so quickly deserting the one who called you to live in the grace of Christ and are turning to a different gospelâ€" which is really no gospel at all. Evidently some people are throwing you into confusion and are trying to pervert the gospel of Christ. But even if we or an angel from heaven should preach a gospel other than the one we preached to you, let them be under Godâ€™s curse! Gal 1:6-8


Do we really have to â€œâ€™ask God into your heartâ€™ or say that your merely â€˜sorryâ€™ to be savedâ€? I have NEVER read that in the bible. Let us not "lean on our own understanding", but on God's perfect and infallable word. Remember that 


> All Scripture is God-breathed and is useful for teaching, rebuking, correcting and training in righteousness, so that the servant of God may be thoroughly equipped for every good work. 2 Timothy 3:16-17





> _As iron sharpens iron, so one person sharpens another. __Proverbs 27:17_


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Gimme that old time religion. If it was good enough for Grandpa and the Apostles, it's good enough for me.


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

Romans 10. All that is required for salvation is to confess Jesus as Lord.

But it is BELIEVING in your heart that God raised Him from the dead that produces righteousness. All that is required for salvation is a confession of submitting your life and your will to Jesus. The Holy Spirit takes care of the rest.


----------



## HobieYaker (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm getting excited now! We're getting warmer....  That is part of it...

HobieYaker


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Good question HobieYaker. Let me ask you a question. Looking back at how you lived an ungodly life before coming to the Lord - Are you sorry for the way you used to live your life? I surely am.

Galatians is talking about religious leaders putting a yolk on people with additional man made requirements for Salvation. I don't think that repentance is one. Even Jesus said we need to repent.

Here are some veses where Paul mentioned repentance.

*Acts 17:30*
Truly, these times of ignorance God overlooked, but now commands all men everywhere to repent,

*Acts 20:21*
testifying to Jews, and also to Greeks, repentance toward God and faith toward our Lord Jesus Christ.

*Acts 26:15-20*
15 And I said, Who art thou, Lord? And he said, I am Jesus whom thou persecutest.
16 But rise, and stand upon thy feet: for I have appeared unto thee for this purpose, to make thee a minister and a witness both of these things which thou hast seen, and of those things in the which I will appear unto thee;
17 Delivering thee from the people, and from the Gentiles, unto whom now I send thee,
18 To open their eyes, and to turn them from darkness to light, and from the power of Satan unto God, that they may receive forgiveness of sins, and inheritance among them which are sanctified by faith that is in me.
19 Whereupon, O king Agrippa, I was not disobedient unto the heavenly vision:
20 But shewed first unto them of Damascus, and at Jerusalem, and throughout all the coasts of Judaea, and then to the Gentiles, that they should repent and turn to God, and do works meet for repentance.

*Romans 2:4*
Or do you despise the riches of His goodness, forbearance, and longsuffering, not knowing that the goodness of God leads you to repentance?


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

matthew 5:17-20

not as bible study material, but look up ELS in the hebrew bible.
part of studying religion is that you look for & recognize God's finger print throughout our history.. man tend to deviate from the truth to justify his action, intellect and ego. instances in history suggest 'reset events' such as the isrealites' 40 years to travel 240 miles, the lost tribes & the babylonian exile allow us to find our way back to god.

why does some teach differently? because they put themselves before the message, self importance and greed? navel of the world mentality? it is not just they, it is also our problem .. we hear what we want to hear. a while back, i sat with 9 others in a discussion. i asked them use open source to define the old law & the new law in the gospel. i get 4 different answers, of those 3 used the internet on their phone & 2 reference bible. knowledge before wisdom .. sound familiar?


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

God is the same yesterday, today and tomorrow. Man is not...some call it progressive.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree that "asking God into your heart" or just saying "I'm sorry" is nowhere in the bible.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

A good captain drives his boat and his crew as hard and as fast as the seas will allow...and works hard to leave as little a wake as he possibly can...same philosophy works for life on land.


----------



## HobieYaker (Dec 28, 2013)

*Wow, Johndoughy you were on the right trail. Fish&Chips, you hit the nail on the head. *


> *Acts 20:21
> testifying to Jews, and also to Greeks, repentance toward God and faith toward our Lord Jesus Christ. *


*It is turning to God in repentance and having faith in Jesus Christ. That's it.... Those two elements were preached to everyone. Thank God that we are saved by grace through faith (PERIOD). It's not a "religion" but a relationship. A relationship that leads to a direct communication with the Father and NOT through a man made "organization". My belief, faith is ONLY based on his Word.*

*Thank you fellas, To God be the Glory!*

*HobieYaker*


----------

